# Help with sagging drape-rod and supporting the middle section



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not being able to see the attachment points on the ends, all I can suggest is installing a midpoint bracket to the trim. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Dec...in-Nickel-Cafe-Rod-Bracket-03-0249P/203717782


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

In addition to Chandler's response, it's a bit of a hack job but I have seen the trim pulled slightly away from the wall - enough the let the mid-bracket slip in behind, then re-secure the trim with a couple of finishing nails on either side of the bracket. This allows the bracket to at least side against something smooth a vertical as opposed to the curved surface of the trim. As an alternative, if you have a scrap of trim, mount a piece upside-down and reversed over the trim on the wall. This should give a reasonable smooth and vertical surface for the mid bracket.

Otherwise, you could raise the rod so the brackets clear the trim, if possible.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think you will have to go up a little.


----------



## RPK62181 (Aug 27, 2017)

Do these images help at all? I might look for some trim to try that suggestion. The people at Home Depot were so unhelpful. They gave me an L shaped bracket that, of course, isn't right for it. They had no suggestions. I hate hanging rods. I always mess up and make a big disaster out of my wall with drilling. Hence...having someone do it for 20 bucks while they were fixing something else. Not sure why they put it so low! Ugh! Frustrating.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You just need one more bracket like the ones you have and raise them all just above the trim so the center one will work.


----------



## RPK62181 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks! The only problem I have if I move the brackets all up further is that the drapery is now too short. They are the right length where they are but if I raise the rod They might look strange where they land at the wall. I might try the trim method if I can find some to see if that works.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

If you don't want to redo the two installed brackets, then:
If the house is yours, cut out a notch of the trim so you can fit in a third bracket.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RPK62181 said:


> Thanks! The only problem I have if I move the brackets all up further is that the drapery is now too short. They are the right length where they are but if I raise the rod They might look strange where they land at the wall. I might try the trim method if I can find some to see if that works.


If you have three of these you can adjust the depth and maybe you will need a spacer behind the midle one to keep it level.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Decorators-Collection-5-8-in-Cafe-Rod-Brackets-03-0245P/203675170


----------



## phDesign (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi RPK62181

You could probably use this eyelet bracket because it has a smaller return and fits a diameter up to about 1 1/4"

http://www.designerdraperyhardware.com/tms-menagerie-casa-artistica-outdoor-collection-2-1-2-inch-return-eyelet-bracket-for-wall-or-ceiling-mount-43184/

And, I've had this company custom weld eyelet brackets to any size, so you can have one made the exact distance you need:

http://www.designerdraperyhardware.com/orion-drapery-hardware/

Another option would be to just replace the pole. You have a telescoping/adjustable pole and they nearly always sag. A solid piece pole will most likely not sag.


----------

